# some shots



## fercho ing (May 12, 2013)

hello all
in this post i going to put my shots of my mantis :balloon: 

start with Hierodula Membranacea adult female


----------



## Danny. (May 12, 2013)

Por fin subes fotos! Lol

What other mantids are you able to get in Mexico?


----------



## OctoberRainne (May 12, 2013)

She looks like a granny smith apple  very cute


----------



## jrh3 (May 12, 2013)

nice pics


----------



## fercho ing (May 12, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Por fin subes fotos! Lol
> 
> What other mantids are you able to get in Mexico?


jajaja al fin :shifty: 

i can obtain these endemic species
stagmomantis limbata
stagmomantis sp
yersinia sp
phasmomantis sumichrasti
unicorn mantis(like a Phyllovates or pseudovates i´m not sure de specie)

and foreigners species

popa spurca
deroplatys lobata
sphodromantis
hierodulas
tenodera sinensis
phyllocrania paradoxa


----------



## fercho ing (May 12, 2013)

OctoberRainne said:


> She looks like a granny smith apple  very cute


jaja yes



jrh3 said:


> nice pics


thanks


----------



## sally (May 12, 2013)

Oh so cute! Really nice captures... Love the expressions


----------



## fercho ing (May 13, 2013)

popa spurca male


----------



## sally (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## fercho ing (May 13, 2013)

sally said:


> Beautiful!


thanks


----------



## fercho ing (May 13, 2013)

more


----------



## glock34girl (May 14, 2013)

fercho ing said:


> jajaja al fin :shifty:
> 
> i can obtain these endemic species
> 
> ...


¿Usted, tiene Los unicorn ahorita? ¿Fotó?


----------



## fercho ing (May 14, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> ¿Usted, tiene Los unicorn ahorita? ¿Fotó?


no, i don´t have
but i can obtain in autumn Winter
when i have this specie i promise put a photos


----------



## fercho ing (May 14, 2013)

a little video


----------



## fercho ing (May 16, 2013)

sphodromantis aurea adult female


----------



## Danny. (May 16, 2013)

No manches cuate! Lol Great shots! What kinda camera are you using?


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 16, 2013)

Danny. said:


> No manches cuate! Lol Great shots! What kinda camera are you using?


Looks like Cell phone Camera with Marco lens upgrade


----------



## fercho ing (May 16, 2013)

Danny. said:


> No manches cuate! Lol Great shots! What kinda camera are you using?


fujifilm finepix hs30exr and raynox dcr-250


----------



## fercho ing (May 16, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Looks like Cell phone Camera with Marco lens upgrade


i have a old phone
it can't take this photos


----------



## Digger (May 16, 2013)

Great captures Fercho !


----------



## Coneja (May 17, 2013)

Love the fourth-to-last picture! You're really good at getting nice face-shots.  And those Popa pictures are wild! I guess I've never looked at their face that closely before. :lol:


----------



## fercho ing (May 17, 2013)

Digger said:


> Great captures Fercho !


thanks



Coneja said:


> Love the fourth-to-last picture! You're really good at getting nice face-shots.  And those Popa pictures are wild! I guess I've never looked at their face that closely before. :lol:


i started to take photos more or less 2 months ago


----------



## fercho ing (May 17, 2013)




----------



## fercho ing (May 20, 2013)

stagmomantis limbata L1


----------



## sally (May 20, 2013)

Great purple eyes


----------



## Coneja (May 21, 2013)

What a tiny mantis with a huge head! Those first two pictures are adorable and comical at the same time!


----------



## fercho ing (May 21, 2013)

stagmomantis limbata L2


----------



## Sticky (May 22, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 3, 2013)

more photos of popa spurca in black &amp; white




































and 2 extra pics


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 5, 2013)

Deroplatys Lobata adult female


----------



## Fishe (Jun 6, 2013)

that last one is awsome


----------



## sally (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice. I love the headshots.


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 6, 2013)

Fishe said:


> that last one is awsome


yes, she looks so good



sally said:


> Very nice. I love the headshots.


thanks

i have more headshots of other species


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## SilentDeviL (Jun 6, 2013)

Good shots buddy keep up the good work ~~~!!!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 6, 2013)

!Me gusta sphodromantis aurea!  

Her coloration is very pretty - and I just adore the color of her mandibles!


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 10, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> Good shots buddy keep up the good work ~~~!!!


thanks i try to keep the job



ScienceGirl said:


> !Me gusta sphodromantis aurea!
> 
> Her coloration is very pretty - and I just adore the color of her mandibles!


this specie is so agressive, i like it


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 11, 2013)

your pictures have great lighting. awesome job, your lobata is quite the model


----------



## fercho ing (Jun 20, 2013)

stagmomantis limbata in L3


----------



## sally (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the coloring in the first Stagmo pic. Pretty yellow eyes and almost a gray purple body.


----------



## fercho ing (Jul 10, 2013)

adult female hierodula majuscula


----------



## fercho ing (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## sally (Jul 30, 2013)

You captured the colors beautifully


----------



## Jinx (Jul 31, 2013)

I love those big green eyes. So cute.


----------



## fercho ing (Aug 1, 2013)

sally said:


> You captured the colors beautifully


thanks



Jinx said:


> I love those big green eyes. So cute.


yea i think the same, in general i love this specie


----------



## fercho ing (Aug 9, 2013)

hey guys more pics  
deroplatys dessicata

in this photo this nymph was the last hatched, but it was born strange because had like a tumor in her head










playing dead









in her first instar


----------



## sally (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice photos


----------

